# early iver



## thehugheseum (Mar 26, 2013)

help a dummy out please..........i need or would like a date on this bike,it needs to find a new home,it is 28 inch


----------



## tailhole (Mar 26, 2013)

*My house!*

Looks like a sweet ride.  I've been really digging those motorbike frames lately.  I've been riding a mid 30's Schwinn motorbike, love it.  Good luck with your research.  Bill Smith of the Wheelmen should be able to help you out, but before bothering him, search the threads here, I think someone is assembling a serial number database, so post that number. It's usually at the top of the seat tube on right side. I'm guessing early 30's.
-Scott


----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2013)

*RE: Serial number*

Whats the serial number??? - should be by the seat stem....


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a mid '30s model 87M but the serial number at the top of the seat tube will narrow it down.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 27, 2013)

I sure wish I could offer it a good home, maybe someday.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 27, 2013)

I just picked up this Iver Johnson mystery bike. It is an 87M clincher tire 28".


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 27, 2013)

dfa242 nailed it!! Just like mine! Damn, these Iver's are coming out of the wood works! Great bike with wonderful paint! Lets hear the serial number? Mine is 535853. Bet yours is close to that.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 28, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I just picked up this Iver Johnson mystery bike. It is an 86M ballon tire 26".
> It only has the serial number on the bottom bracket, not the seat tube.




Well that's interesting - what's the serial number?


----------



## tailhole (Mar 28, 2013)

*Serial number placement*

My Iver has 2 serial numbers, one on the bb, the other at the top of the seat tube. The one at the top is illegible.  Bill Smith said the bb number dated it at 1892, but that my frame style didn't appear until 1915.  Ah, the mysteries.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 28, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I just picked up this Iver Johnson mystery bike. It is an 86M ballon tire 26".
> It only has the serial number on the bottom bracket, not the seat tube.




Giovanni,
I thought that we determined that your bike has 28" clinchers...not balloon...
The 87M model was pretty much the same as early as 1928.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is my 1908 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge.
Just need some tires. Any suggestions for tires?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 28, 2013)

I would buy a pair of these
http://www.cycleclubsports.com/p-25...?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CJGiwLjtn7YCFW7hQgodY2wAig


----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2013)

*Tires*

Nice saddle...... If you plan on riding it and those are clinchers ...I'll give you a few options. Try Electra Amsterdam tires or Vredestein classics. There are also Delta Cruisers, Kenda Kwest, Specialized nimbus and various no name indian tires. If the rims are tubular - then try Richard Deans or Modern Vittoria tubulars. The other options are Unversals or Coker. Remember if those are wooden clinchers without a metal insert that 65 PSI is a Max - or you will split the side of the rims. This is not a guideline - this is a reality for vintage and modern wooden clincher rims. Metal clinchers should handle higher modern tire pressures fine.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm leaning towards using the Italian wood/carbon fiber rims with Electras.
The rear wheel has a metal insert but not the front wheel.
Does anyone have a metal insert wooden rim for sale?


----------



## Iverider (Mar 28, 2013)

There are a mess of them coming up for sale at Copake. Repost your bikes in the Iver Johnson Solid and Stolid thread guys!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...olid-A-gathering-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2013)

*Rims*

Is your seat Orig. to your Iver? What make is it?  I am looking to find one similar for my Iver. 

The Carbon rims are veeeerrryyyry nice - but you are in luck as I have two pair of p35 copies made by Stutzman with Metal inserts. They are Hickory ( Stutzman rarely uses Hickory...he mainly uses White Oak ).  I was going to put one pair on my Iver ( I have decided to keep my Iver as there was little interest in her here when I listed her a few weeks back ). The other pair was a special order from a guy in Colorado who never followed through with the deal after repeated attempts to contact him. I also have a few others and will be listing them in the sale forum sometime in the next two weeks or so. Just let me know if you want the Hickory pair. They come unfinished - so you will have to put a finish on them yourself. I prefer OSMO penetrating oil as it is a fairly natural finish ( just a suggestion ).


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 29, 2013)

The seat may be a Troxel and is original to the bike.
Can you post photos of your Iver?


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2013)

*Iver pics*

Here are a few pic's - after quite a few attempts we ( here at the cabe ) decided on early 20's based on the extra digit I found after we had a closer look at the serial number. I plan on putting Amsterdam tires on the Hickory rims with metal inserts to replace the Deep V's that are on her now. I think I have the Orig hubs ( just have to find them ) - also need an Orig. seat and she should be back to her old self then. Serial number 361404.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 29, 2013)

That's just gorgeous!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2013)

*Rims*

here is a pic of the rims in oak.... hickory is slightly lighter.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 29, 2013)

There are some nice seats on Ebay, from time to time.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I just picked up this Iver Johnson mystery bike. It is an 86M ballon tire 26".
> It only has the serial number on the bottom bracket, not the seat tube.





Reminds me of...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 29, 2013)

Brian,
It must of imprinted on the mother sheep when it was made ! :^)
It is shagadelic, baby ! ,


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for all the help,the iver at the start of this thread went to a different collection......its in very good company


----------



## filmonger (Apr 12, 2013)

*Iver ID*

Here is the Measurement for my Iver's wheel base -The wheelbase of the iver Johnson is 44"...... what model do you think it is based on the serial number and pictures?


----------



## hulaphil (May 7, 2013)

*iver johnson*

hi,did you ever find a home for the iver ?  thanks phil


----------



## thehugheseum (May 7, 2013)

hi there,yes the iver went into a pretty cool old original collection,its well loved


----------

